# Can't use discord while working on cubase (windows)



## JG03 (Jun 13, 2022)

So when opening Cubase all my audio I/O stop working for any application other than Cubase, I did some research and I think its from the Audio4All drivers, since I'm using a soundcart maybe I should get an audio interface with ASIO drivers, in my case I just need something to record my voice while I'm in discord or streaming with OBS, like I won't plug any instrument because I'm a teclist with a usb piano and I always do MIDI record, so if I really need an audio interface I'd like to go with a budget one, any recommendations?

P.S. I tried all possible solutions I could find for my problem, like changing the exclusive mode in my audio input/output windows properties (when doing so Cubase doesn't detect my audio inputs and outputs anymore) or with the "Release Driver when Application is in Background" option (once I change back to Cubase I just have the same problem as before).


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 13, 2022)

That’s expected behavior for ASIO4All, unfortunately. Getting a dedicated audio interface is probably the way to go.


----------



## JCarlsen (Jun 13, 2022)

Expected behaviour. I highly recommend the Audient ID4 but let us know in detail what your needs are(it won't work with wireless headphones for example). You could try a different ASIO driver. Steinberg and FL Studio have those. Also make sure your daw and os(windows?) are set to the same sample rate


----------



## JG03 (Jun 14, 2022)

JCarlsen said:


> Expected behaviour. I highly recommend the Audient ID4 but let us know in detail what your needs are(it won't work with wireless headphones for example). You could try a different ASIO driver. Steinberg and FL Studio have those. Also make sure your daw and os(windows?) are set to the same sample rate


Yeah, actually I got my DT-770 so I don't work with wireless headphones. 
I usually use this headphones, my midi keyboard and my midi controller both connected via usb to work with Cubase. And also a microphone to speak with my mates on discord. I just need an audio interface where I can listen to different applications while working on Cubase and share the output via stream if I ever need to do that. I don't sing or anything so the pre amps quailty doesn't really matter to me, I just need my inputs and outputs working.

I'm also wondering about my midi keyboard, should I get one which has a midi interface too (like AudioBox USB 96 or Steinberg UR22C)? or I can still go with my keyboard's usb output directly connected to the pc and still have (almost) zero latency (and just get one without midi interface like the Scarlett Solo)? I have the same doubt with my midi controller (korg nanokontrol 2). I know it may seem a dumb question but I want to make sure before buying an audio interface.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jun 14, 2022)

Try the free Voicemeeter driver/application instead of ASIO4All, that will fix that. The initial setup is a bit tricky, but Voicemeeter will very likely solve the problem you're having software-wise.

It comes with an ASIO driver (Voicemeeter Virtual ASIO) that you select in Cubase. You can then route any Windows audio sources to it. So simultaneous mixing and recording of OBS, YouTube, ... even USB microphones becomes possible.

Edit: A hardware audio interface with loopback capability (iD4, Motu M2/M4, ...) is indeed a preferable solution, but as a free software solution Voicemeeter can do a good job (with medium to low latency). I even use it sometimes for convenience, even though I own suitable hardware.


----------



## JCarlsen (Jun 14, 2022)

You only need a midi port if you have midi gear that uses that kind of port. USB gear goes straight to your pc just as before. I would go with a audio interface with a loopback capability. Makes routing for streaming/discord etc easy. Just for info I'm not affiliated with audient, just a happy customer.


----------



## JG03 (Jun 14, 2022)

JCarlsen said:


> You only need a midi port if you have midi gear that uses that kind of port. USB gear goes straight to your pc just as before. I would go with a audio interface with a loopback capability. Makes routing for streaming/discord etc easy. Just for info I'm not affiliated with audient, just a happy customer.



Okkay it seems it gets the job done! thank you, I'll be using this.



Hadrondrift said:


> Try the free Voicemeeter driver/application instead of ASIO4All, that will fix that. The initial setup is a bit tricky, but Voicemeeter will very likely solve the problem you're having software-wise.
> 
> It comes with an ASIO driver (Voicemeeter Virtual ASIO) that you select in Cubase. You can then route any Windows audio sources to it. So simultaneous mixing and recording of OBS, YouTube, ... even USB microphones becomes possible.
> 
> Edit: A hardware audio interface with loopback capability (iD4, Motu M2/M4, ...) is indeed a preferable solution, but as a free software solution Voicemeeter can do a good job (with medium to low latency). I even use it sometimes for convenience, even though I own suitable hardware.


I'll also try this, but I'll also buy the iD4 for convenience, thank you!

Also the iD4 mkii has a usb-c port to connect directly to PC, would It be a problem if I plug it with a usb-c to usb-a cable? Because I have no usb-c ports in my PC


----------



## JCarlsen (Jun 14, 2022)

@JG03 Short answer, yes it will work fine. However please read this for details regard g required USB port spec(3.0)from their product q/a


https://support.audient.com/hc/en-us/articles/360055106552-What-USB-port-can-the-iD4-MKII-be-connected-to-


----------



## Pier (Jun 14, 2022)

JCarlsen said:


> I highly recommend the Audient ID4


The sound quality is good but my Audient iD4 v1 kept disconneting randomly when the Windows PC woke up from sleep.

This must be a pretty common problem as they have a support page just for this issue which says "3 out of 10 found this helpful".

I don't know if this was a software or hardware problem. Maybe it was fixed on the new version.

I couldn't solve it with Audient's support so I ended up getting a Motu M4. I've had it for about a month now and it's been rock solid on Windows and macOS.


----------



## JCarlsen (Jun 14, 2022)

@Pier I need had the mk1 so Im not familiar with this issue. 
I have had the mark2 for about a year now without incident. 
Heard good things about the Motu though and the more good options the merrier I suppose.


----------

